# Blue Crab Question



## dbyrd2100 (Jun 21, 2008)

My brother in law and I were catching trout and some nice reds in upper Escambia Bay near Jim's. We got back in a shallow cove and started seeing nice blue crabs everywhere. With the trolling motor and a dip net we grabbed a dozen or so to cook up. I tossed them in the fill well to keep them alive til later. When we got around to getting them out later that afternoon, I noticed a bunch of black worm looking things in the fill well that had come out of the crabs. They almost looked like leaches. Does anyone know what these are and if the crabs are still safe to eat? Is this normal? Couldn't bring myself to eat those with the sight of the worms. Don't have alot of experience with catching my own blue crabs but love to eat them oneveryonce in a whileso just wanted to know if this is a normal thing. Thanks for any input. Darryl


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

sounds cool. it wasnt feces?


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't think I'd eat any of that..yuck.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

send Karon a pm. she can tell you what they are. her forum name is coraphyna( i think that is how it is spelt) let us know what she says because i've never heard of that before and i've caught many blue crabs over the years.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

i would say its CRAB CRAP!


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

> *dbyrd2100 (2/21/2009)*My brother in law and I were catching trout and some nice reds in upper Escambia Bay near Jim's. We got back in a shallow cove and started seeing nice blue crabs everywhere. With the trolling motor and a dip net we grabbed a dozen or so to cook up. I tossed them in the fill well to keep them alive til later. When we got around to getting them out later that afternoon, I noticed a bunch of black worm looking things in the fill well that had come out of the crabs. They almost looked like leaches. Does anyone know what these are and if the crabs are still safe to eat? Is this normal? Couldn't bring myself to eat those with the sight of the worms. Don't have alot of experience with catching my own blue crabs but love to eat them oneveryonce in a whileso just wanted to know if this is a normal thing. Thanks for any input. Darryl


I don't believe it's anything to worry about Darryl. Those 'worms' sound like fluke worms (about 1/2" long and black or dark grey). They are a common parasite on bluecrabs and their larvae may even infest the meat with "Pepperspot Disease". But when cooked it is of no consequense.

You can read more @ http://www.bluecrab.info/diseases.html

Check their forums too, they have some real 'crabby folks' there ;-)


----------

